
At least 76 Popular iOS Apps Confirmed Vulnerable to TLS MitM Attack - anw
https://medium.com/@chronic_9612/76-popular-apps-confirmed-vulnerable-to-silent-interception-of-tls-protected-data-2c9a2409dd1
======
ewzimm
Might be titled, "Sketchy Sounding iOS apps confirmed Sketchy."

~~~
wapz
Except he also mentions banks and health data apps as being vulnerable.

~~~
willstrafach
Yeah, this was tough because it seemed like it might not be good to call out
apps which can have sensitive data intercepted, yet listing the "low risk"
ones only would make folks think this is not a concern.

I will do a follow up in the near future with the more sensitive ones and
vendor responses.

